# Recent Perth, WA herps



## anothergecko (Nov 3, 2009)

Nathan Waugh and I have spent a few days in the last couple of weeks herping around Perth. The weather is just starting to get warm again, so the herps are getting active. The following pics are from the nearby Darling Ranges, coastal lakes and coastal dunes. Unfortunately I can't figure out how to add more than 5 pics at a time, so to see more pics check out the following links:
Aussie Herps
Aussie Herps

Southern Blind Snake (_Rhamphotyphlops australis_)






Jan's Banded Snake (_Simoselaps bertholdi_)



Shingleback (_Tiliqua rugosa rugosa_)



Western Slender Blue-tongue (_Cyclodomorphus celatus_)



Cheers,

Nigel


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nigel,

Very interesting finds and excellent pics. I really like the Simoselaps, one of my favourite genera of Aussie snakes. Your shot of the Shingleback was a good one. They look so different over there when compared with those here in the eastern deserts. How often do you see the Cyclodomorphus?

Regards,
David


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 4, 2009)

very nice pics, looks like a good trip will check out the links aswell.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet captures Nigel, looks like you found allot of herps, i like the pic of the Shingleback.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## CML88 (Nov 4, 2009)

When i pick up my new camera in a few weeks. i wanna go out and take some snaps  
Love the shingleback shot!.


----------



## anothergecko (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks David, 

We found 2 Cyclodomorphus in about 1 hour of searching, and then Nathan found another one a few days later nearby after 40 mins of searching. I think now that we now the microhabitat to target (large, flat, grass clumps in loose sand on the tops of dunes) we could probably find a few more. The Simoselaps was great, and was the species we were hoping for that day,

Cheers,
Nigel



moloch05 said:


> Nigel,
> 
> Very interesting finds and excellent pics. I really like the Simoselaps, one of my favourite genera of Aussie snakes. Your shot of the Shingleback was a good one. They look so different over there when compared with those here in the eastern deserts. How often do you see the Cyclodomorphus?
> 
> ...


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent photos mate, well done.


----------

